# Jobs in Adelaide



## claire.qiuling (Nov 13, 2012)

Just wondering if people are having trouble securing a job in the Adelaide region? I've just been granted full work rights as of 2 weeks ago and have applied for numerous jobs, but have been unsuccessful so far. I specialize in customer service/hospitality. Is this a bad time to look for a job? Or am I going through the wrong channels? I've tried SEEK, applied directly on business' websites, looked through recruitment companies too.

Would someone be able to advise? Cheers


----------



## flyingmouse (May 15, 2013)

I've been to some workshops that my university had organised for work-related issues and realise that most people have difficulties looking for jobs as well.

Do you have any previous work experiences? From what the workshops mentioned, it's better to show up at the company that you are interested to work in to ask if they are hiring, and if not, offer to do volunteer work (meaning, not paid) for them just to gain experience first.


----------



## claire.qiuling (Nov 13, 2012)

flyingmouse said:


> I've been to some workshops that my university had organised for work-related issues and realise that most people have difficulties looking for jobs as well.
> 
> Do you have any previous work experiences? From what the workshops mentioned, it's better to show up at the company that you are interested to work in to ask if they are hiring, and if not, offer to do volunteer work (meaning, not paid) for them just to gain experience first.


Yes I have had 6 years experience in the relevant fields and my resume is in no way shoddy whatsoever so am a bit perplexed. I'm also unable to provide local referees as I've never worked in Australia before, so not sure if that poses a problem. Perhaps employees have low regard for overseas work experience (especially when they are small/independent establishments) as people can somehow make all that up?

Thanks for the tip regardless


----------



## flyingmouse (May 15, 2013)

claire.qiuling said:


> Yes I have had 6 years experience in the relevant fields and my resume is in no way shoddy whatsoever so am a bit perplexed. I'm also unable to provide local referees as I've never worked in Australia before, so not sure if that poses a problem. Perhaps employees have low regard for overseas work experience (especially when they are small/independent establishments) as people can somehow make all that up?
> 
> Thanks for the tip regardless


Yup, some of the people who attended the workshop did mention that they had relevant experiences as well, but not in Australia. This could be a factor, because afterall, the culture and everything differs.

Anyway, one good tip is to not only submit your resume online. Go to the companies personally as seeing you face-to-face definitely will leave a deeper impression.

Again, if nothing else works, volunteering is a good way to get experience here. I have a friend who started with volunteering and the company decided to hire her after that.


----------

